# The Aviator



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

My son's 11th birthday was Sunday but we held The Main Event on Saturday. He's always wanted to fly somewhere ... anywhere ... just to be able to fly.

Being the fantastic mom that I am er: ) I asked one of our cousins who has his license and a plane, to take Cole and my twin nephews, Aaron and Brett up. He was more than tickled to do it ... Cole got his greatest wish ... and a fun time was had by all.

I know these aren't the greatest shots, but they sure were fun to take!

(I don't know what happened to the sizes ... sorry for the big shots!)

First up ... The Pilot and Crew







The Co Pilot, formerly known as The Birthday Boy






The Take Off ... (I was kind of proud of this shot as it was taken with my zoom ... AND I got a stop-shot of the prop!!!  )






And ... finally .... "Tower, this is Maverick ... I'd like to request permission for a flyby ..." 







Thanks for looking ... it was a great day!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww... how fun!  I bet Cole was ecstatic!  What an awesome Mom you are!  I know he's too big for hugs and kisses now but give him one from me and tell him a big "Happy Birthday"!!  Nice shots too - you captured the moments well!


----------



## Arch (Mar 27, 2006)

cool birthday present!.... looks like they had a good time, hope he found it interesting... good job being a pilot, loads of cash and a lot of affection from the ladies :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Calliopallie!  He's been told that he will NEVER be too big for hugs and kisses ... he's resigned to the fact ... we did, however, come to an understanding that I won't slather him in public with them.  Compromise ... keeps the world going around!

Angelbaby ... Cole has ADHD ... seriously WOULD NOT want him as a full time pilot ...  !  Our cousin, the pilot, actually owns a couple of furniture stores and does this as a hobby.  He'll take anyone up, wherever they want to go.

I got about 200 shots ... after the boys took their ride, my mom, my sister in law and I went up.  My mom flew the plan from take off to just before touch down ... and let me tell you, I love the woman more than life itself, but I guarantee you I won't be in a plane with her at the controls any more.   :meh:   I have officially been paid back for the trouble I caused as a teen!  uke:


----------



## Alison (Mar 27, 2006)

I simply adore that second shot. The lighting is just perfect and you can see the excitement in his face. You are a wonderful Mother! This gift will never be spoken of in our home or I fear I will have to duplicate it a few years down the road!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

oh pallie.... great shots...!! love the one of cole looking back..that is killer...:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

oh, your momma called me, said she booked a flight with delta ( their red neck version...) called buzzard airlines....moto is.."get r done" ...:mrgreen: 

its the size of a pack of gum...and geese tend to pass on the left......
there is no speaker system, the pilot just yells from the front....and you can use the spit cans provided....oh, and your pig can buckle up in the seat behind you....

anyway, they have offered her a job as token woman pilot... and she accepted....she needs you to help her with the first flight..after that, she has it covered...do you have any duck tape and chicken wire handy..?

they said to bring your own...... 

(if you would have had a good pallie,  she would have shown up at the crack of dawn..( did i mention on a saturday morning..???) and taken shots of you and your bunch as you flew...!!!!)  that look on your face when the plane was gonna land and your momma on the controls...almost hitting the steeple of the good baptist church at the beginning of the runway...that shot would have been priceless.... good thing you look good in green... huh??? :heart: 

you know, once bubba ran the goats off the runway you should have felt a bit better....... that bull probably gave ya'll heck,didnt it?  he wont let red planes land....:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh pallie.... great shots...!! love the one of cole looking back..that is killer...:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> oh, your momma called me, said she booked a flight with delta ( their red neck version...) called buzzard airlines....moto is.."get r done" ...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
 :lmao: 

you kid ... but I was serious when I told you I kissed the pavement when I got out! :blushing:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 27, 2006)

now you need to hook him up with Airic and take it a step further 

nice shots Anicole. the second really stands out for me :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks dude!

Airic would probably lose his mind ... Cole has no fear and has voiced wanting to be a wing walker!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 27, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Thanks dude!
> 
> Airic would probably lose his mind ... Cole has no fear and *has voiced* *wanting to be a wing walker*!


 
waiting on pics :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 27, 2006)

What a great series!  Cole looks soooo excited in the second shot. Doesn't it feel grand to make the wishes of a child come true?  Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 27, 2006)

Great shots - great memory keepers...  Next year he needs to learn to skydive or at least do a tandem jump...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, fun shots!
I really like #2 :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool shots - looks like they really had fun!!

Rob


----------



## digital flower (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice shots!
Your kids seem so....um...er, normal :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Nice shots!
> *Your kids seem so....um...er, normal* :mrgreen:


 
live with us ... :er: ... 

Thanks ya'll,  for all the comments! 

He's having a fit to bungee jump or some other crazy stunt ... I've fibbed and told him it's illegal here ... :blushing:  ... just so I don't have to be a panicky mom!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, what a mom!!!!
I am soo sure making his day totally made your day.
Glad you were able to catch this WONDERFUL moment.

Happy Belated to your son!!!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool shots anicole.  What a great Momma ya are.  Killer b-day gift.


----------



## anicole (Mar 30, 2006)

More thanks, everyone!


----------



## kemplefan (Mar 30, 2006)

decent shots great story and hey i have add wich is almost the same as adhd


----------

